# Ads In Notification Area



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, is there a way to find out which app is putting ads in my notification bar? Its annoying as hell. It started a couple days ago, but I didn't install anything new so I assume it was one of the many apps I've updated. Tons are updating in preparation of ICS coming out. Is there a way to see which one is pushing the ads there?


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

Go see which one is under running processes. Kill all your apps first and as soon as it starts check which apps are running, killing each one individually.


----------

